# What small camper/motorhome with shower?



## Paula

Can any of you oh so knowledgeable people on this forum help with an answer to this question ?

What would be the smallest motorhome (or camper) which has loo/shower?

considering 2nd hand one but not till maybe next yr or later this (no spare dosh).

Suggestions and where to see pics of one would be good.  
Cheers
Paula


----------



## Firefox

Probably not what you are looking for but the answer is the Romahome R10 solo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSCwOe5H18o

If you want a loo *and* shower area and two births I think the Romahome R20 can supply that:

ROMAHOME R20 HI FROM ROMAHOME>


----------



## Jude

Our old VW T4 standard wheel base conversion has a loo but no shower, I don't think you can get much smaller than this


----------



## 2cv

Peugeot Vans :: Auto-Sleepers Motorhomes links to some really nice vans with shower, but they are pricey.


----------



## Deleted member 775

if you need a shower and a loo then you realy are looking at something  the size of a coach built as some call them (i can never understand the different classes) as a area fror a loo and shower takes up a bit of space .the thing is you dont need to spend a fortune on a van of this type mine cost 2k 5 years ago and its still giveing good servicehttp://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=91740657tn2.jpg


----------



## kenjones

Our LWB VW T4 van based Autosleeper Topaz has Shower/hand basin and flush toilet.
It does work very well but we use site facilities if available.
The vehicle fits comfortably in a normal parking space (provided no height restriction).


----------



## barnybg

*Which one ?*

The smaller TALBOTs  be it coachbuilt ' Autoquest  2 ' or the  transit size van type Talbots,and Talbot being the same as Peugeot and Citreon ?
Price from approx £2000  upwards,depending on age and condition.Petrol or diesel is your  choice these days as there is no difference in price ? but a difference in performance ?
I'm sure more will be mentioned,especially on preferences and ownership


----------



## Firefox

LOL, come on people, she said *smallest*.

The RomaHome series are much smaller than these large van based vehicles people are mentioning   And they do have showers and loos. It may just be behind a curtain or screen in some cases, but for one or two persons this probably won't matter.


----------



## AndyC

kenjones said:


> Our LWB VW T4 van based Autosleeper Topaz has Shower/hand basin and flush toilet.
> It does work very well but we use site facilities if available.
> The vehicle fits comfortably in a normal parking space (provided no height restriction).


The Topaz would be good bet I reckon. There's one just come up for sale on my site here: VW Topaz Camper Van T4 for sale at Motorhome Market

AndyC


----------



## spigot

The Topaz & VW based 'vans can be expensive. If you are watching the cash go for a second hand Autosleepers Duetto or Symbol, both have have been on the market for ages in a tried & tested layout. I bought a 2004 Symbol after looking for a year at various 'vans. I was swayed by the quality of the fittings & at the amount of stuff they manage to cram into these small 'vans & of course, the economy, 35mpg


----------



## kenjones

spigot said:


> The Topaz & VW based 'vans can be expensive. If you are watching the cash go for a second hand Autosleepers Duetto or Symbol, both have have been on the market for ages in a tried & tested layout. I bought a 2004 Symbol after looking for a year at various 'vans. I was swayed by the quality of the fittings & at the amount of stuff they manage to cram into these small 'vans & of course, the economy, 35mpg


 
You get what you pay for.
Had 2.5 tdi VWs for seven trouble free years now. MPG 40+ (45 -50 possible on a long steady run).
Before the Topaz we had a swb Leisuredrive Cruisader which was a reliable vehicle but not as good as other makers for quality of build or equipment internally.
Autosleepers are consistant high quality.


----------



## Kmphillips28

*T5*



kenjones said:


> Our LWB VW T4 van based Autosleeper Topaz has Shower/hand basin and flush toilet.
> It does work very well but we use site facilities if available.
> The vehicle fits comfortably in a normal parking space (provided no height restriction).


 
Yes, we also have an Autosleeper and am sure it would suit your needs. Note it is built on a VW T5 - not T4.


----------



## cyclops2

I have a 12+ years old autosleeper Duetto and am very pleased with it but it comes in at just over 5.5 metres. Would have liked to have the Fifer Touring on under 5 metres short wheelbase citroen. Bit too much for me new (about 33,000) and not a lot of 2nd hand ones about. It has a unique toilet shower and does not use cab seats as part of beds
Pete


----------

